# Can't Run Gunbound?



## cuad1780 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey,

I'm new to this forum and hoping to get some help and maybe give some if I can. I know Gunbound is kind of old but I used to play and I just wanted to give it a shot again. I have Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit, and DirectX 11, but when I launch Gunbound, I get the error: "Message Code: 311. You must have Direct X 8.0 or above to run Gunbound. Please install Direct X."

I'm not the most tech savvy person when it comes to computers, but I know 11 is greater than 8  . Anyone have any solution to this problem? I have absolutely no idea what I can do; I've gotten suggestions such as update drivers, which I've done, or to reinstall the game.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello cuad1780 welcome to TSF

I believe this is what you are looking for. DirectX 9.0C

Install and let me know the results.


----------



## cuad1780 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answer! Hmm.. I downloaded that but it didn't do anything since they were just language agreements or something. I downloaded one of the DirectX redistributable packages on the site as well and installed it but nothing changed also. Anything else you think will be able to fix this problem?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Woops I gave you the wrong link lol. This is the right link you need. Um have you tried running it in compatibility mode?


----------



## cuad1780 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahh I also downloaded that one just to see what it would do. It just says I don't need to install it because I have a higher version. I'm not sure if I can even uninstall DX11. And yeah I tried in compatibility mode with everything. =/


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you running the full version of windows 7 or RC?


----------



## cuad1780 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have the full version.. I'll be back later today to continue, I've gotta get some sleep :wave:


----------

